# The Workout, Health and Nutrition Thread



## deamduff (Feb 18, 2013)

I am going to get in shape. But I was blessed with a fast metabolism as a kid and was very active. It has been only in the last few years living this so called "real life" that I have turned into someone unhealthy and in a shape I do not want to be in. I have no clue how to get healthy. I do not know what foods to eat, good exercises and good habits to work into my day to day.

So I am making this thread to gather and share info for anyone else looking to get in shape or just hit a physical goal. Anyone with input please share. This thread is to help encourage me to achieve my goal, and I hope others can set their goals and as a community support each other to reach them. I will update with more info tomorrow.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As someone pointed out to me recently, a diet like Weight Watchers or something similar is a reasonable eating lifestyle to lose or maintain weight. With a fast metabloism, you may be able to eat more than me, to use my older age and slower metabolism as an example. You might need to eat more to maintain a weight while I might need to eat less to lose weight, but the point is, these diets promote eating the right things in reasonable proportion to the various selection of foods it's good for us to have.

The other side of the coin is exercise and that can vary depending on a lot of factors like physical conditioning that you start exercising with and what you develop into. At my age, (63), I don't expect to develop a spectacular 6 pack like I had when I was in my 20s. I would be happy to maintain some flexibility and a flat stomach so warming up isn't such a problem. Since my golf course doesn't have a driving range, warming up is a problem and the first 3-4 holes are always a lottery how well I'll get through them. Achieving better flexibility would probably help my scoring since those first 4 holes are some of the most difficult on the course.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, within reasonable boundaries, it's different for the needs of each individual.


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

It is a good discussion about health and nutrition which is indeed a basic right of every human being.


----------



## Arturo (Jul 10, 2013)

That's nice that you have decided it mate,Right now it is important for you to bother your physical activities.Do stuff which keeps you busy in activities that is the thing you need to do right now.
Have an appropriate amount of food which contain a good amount of substances that will surely help you.


----------

